# Can I run a LGB Mogul on a short oval??



## Byrnesurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a beginner LGB set with a short oval (which I believe is a 4'). I'm wondering if there will be any issues if I purchase a Mogul (e.g. #27192) for Christmas and swap out engines? This may be a silly questions but I just want to make sure that I dont' burn out a $800 engine. 

Thanks...


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

It'll run, but 2-6-0s really prefer wider (5' and up) turns. You might want to look into a Forney instead.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

One year for Christmas(over twenty years ago), I ran my LGB 2018D Mogul around the tree, using 4 foot diameter (2 ft. radius) track. It was NOT very happy! I had my outdoor layout in at that time using 8 foot diameter(4 ft. radius). EVEN those radii just didn't look very good with that engine. Get a shorter wheelbase loco to run on the smaller radii track. You and the locomotive will be happy.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

All LGB engines were designed to run of 4' diameter track. The mogul will run, but there will be some wear and tear on the track and the gears. After a few years you will probably have to replace the idler gears in the motor block. There will also be some wear on the inside of the outside rail. This will leave black dust on the floor under the curves. Don't put the track on a white or light colored carpet.

As the others have said go with a shorter wheel base engine, such as a Forney (2-4-4t, or 0-4-4t). I have two of the LGB 0-4-4t engines. They are great pullers and so far have been trouble free. Something I can't say about sthe LGB moguls. I have had to replace the idler gears several times. Other than that they are great little engines. In my experience the Forney is a better puller.


Chuck


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Remember to change direction round the circle, to even out wear on the wheels.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Byrnesurfer, I have sent you a private message. Dennis.


----------

